# HORNETS Playoff Thread!!



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

First of all, I'm really happy with the situation right now. At first, I thought playin' the pistons would be better than playin' miami, but our chances would have been very low. 

I expect New Orleans to win this series in 6 games. 

What do you guys think, how far can this team achieve in the playoffs? I think we get to the second round, and then we lose to Indiana.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i voted for hornets in 6, ive given alot of reason but their all in the heat forum since they seem to have more of a fanbase on this site. head over there and feel free to haggle with em if youd like


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i voted for the heat sweep

but yea, you guys are more than welcome to chill in the heat forum...i know you guys don't have a whole lot of fans on the site....but we'll be doing game threads and talking about the series all the time...feel free to stop by


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

heat in 7 on the homecourt...gonna be a great series with 2 teams who dont like eachother one bit. Weve had a couple close fights in our games with u this year, with some ejections and such.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

I went with the Heat in 4 - just being cocky... more realistically would be Heat in 6. No way we're coming this far & losing to the Hornets (again).


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Mashburn not on playoff roster ...


> Jamal Mashburn was left off the Hornets' playoff roster after missing all but 19 games this season because of a bruised right knee.
> 
> The former All-Star was the Hornets' leading scorer in 2002-03 and this year averaged 20.8 points. But the Hornets' struggle to be consistent did not improve with Mashburn in the lineup -- New Orleans went 8-11.
> 
> ...


As for the series, I picked Heat in six.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I don't care if Mash ain't on our playoff roster. Mash is a crybaby!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I voted for HEAT in 4!!! More realistic is Heat in 6! Miami will make it!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm worried about how we'll fare against Wade and Caron. They have been outstanding. I won't be able to make any of the first round games but if we can get to the second round I will buy tickets. This is a winnable series but we have to play smart, good defense, and not jack up 3s. We need to pound it inside to Jamaal and let him take over. Guard play will be important. With so many injuries to BD and Armstrong, Shammond will have to step up. We have the veterans, now we need to play like a veteran team. Something we haven't always done this season.

I'll say Hornets in 7.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm not really worried about Caron, because we got Lynch and Augmon, they are pretty good defenders. Baron agianst Wade will be very interesting! I hope Baron will be 100 %. The key will be the threes. I say if we shoot under 34 % from downtown, there's no way we can win. Except JMag puts up 30/15 numbers.


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

with the way my ole kentucky boy jaamal magloire is playing who knows i say hornets in 7........


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*Eastern Conference first round Game One *
MIAMI (Ticker) -- The surging Miami Heat seek to ride their momentum into the postseason on Sunday when they begin an Eastern Conference first-round series with the New Orleans Hornets. 

Miami is back in the playoffs for the first time since 2001. The Heat bounced back from a disastrous 5-15 start to win 17 of their last 21 games. 

New Orleans will be without forward Jamal Mashburn, who is not on the playoff roster due to right knee problems. Mashburn, a former member of the Heat, averaged 24.8 points in last year's playoffs. 

Hornets coach Tim Floyd, who has yet to post a winning season, is also set to make his postseason debut. 

MEANINGFUL MATCHUP: Jamaal Magloire vs. Brian Grant. Magloire averages a double-double this season and is very difficult to defend and his skills must be respected. Grant is a rugged presence on the interior who will not be able to make Magloire work on the other end. The Hornets have the advantage in the paint and Grant must help neutralize it. 

WHO'S HOT: Hornets: G Baron Davis shook off the rust with six 3-pointers in his last game. It was Davis' second game since missing nine with a sprained left ankle. Heat: F Lamar Odom has three double-doubles in his last six games. ... Rookie G Dwyane Wade has handed out six assists or more in seven of his last 14 games. 

WHO'S NOT: Hornets: G David Wesley shot just 35 percent since the All-Star break, including a 27 percent mark from the arc. Heat: G Eddie Jones shot just 35 percent over his final seven games. 

STREAKS: Miami has won 12 straight games at home. ... New Orleans lost nine of its final 14 games to fall out of contention for home-court advantage in the first round. 

SEASON SERIES & HISTORY: Miami went 3-1 vs. New Orleans this season. 

The Hornets swept a best-of-five first-round series from the Heat in 2001 in Pat Riley's final playoff appearance. Riley resigned in favor of assistant Stan Van Gundy this season. 

INJURIES: Hornets: F Jamal Mashburn (knee) is not on the playoff roster. ... Heat: C Loren Woods (back problems).


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> WHO'S HOT:


ME 

Hornets in 4.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I haven't seen the Heat play all season so I can't predict anything. There are alot of what ifs going into the series. Armstrong hurt his ankle in practice, I don't know what his situation is. 

I am not going to go in with high expectations. If we win some games fine. If we win the series that would be sweet. I hope tonight's game isn't a blowout like other playoff games have been so far. And of course I hope we win.  

Go Hornets!:twave:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=90327&forumid=35

Game #1 Thread


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

miami in 5


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wow hornets stink. heat in 4


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

get out the brooms


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

haha.. the beating continues tomorrow


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Thank goodness we won game 3. I hope there is a larger crowd for the next game. The place needs to be rockin. This team has a hard time winning two in a row. Now would be a good time to start a winning streak.:yes:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> haha.. the beating continues tomorrow


Agreed!!!:yes: 

I dont see Odom,Wade and E.J. all having off nights 2 games in a row!!!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Huge win today. We let game 5 slip out our hands in Miami. Let's hope it doesn't happen in game 7. We are very capable of winning it. 

Go Hornets!:twave:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> heat in 7 on the homecourt...gonna be a great series with 2 teams who dont like eachother one bit. Weve had a couple close fights in our games with u this year, with some ejections and such.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Tonight's the night. Game 7 should be tough, physical, and exciting. Floyd better have the boys ready to play. A win tonight would be huge for the franchise. Plus, I want to go to a Hornets/Pistons game.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i really hope that the hornets win


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

lights out....have fun out west


----------

